# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Ищу работу >  Профессиональный дуэт музыкантов из Одессы ищет работу на летний сезон

## SAXjr

ГРУППА "SAX"
Профессиональный дуэт музыкантов из Одессы ищет работу на летний сезон...

Предлагать любые варианты, рассмотрим...

- Профессиональный вокал...
- Клавиши, Гитара...
- Различный репертуар (от джаза до 70-80, дискотека)
- Свой мощный профи-звук...
- Свой супер свет...

Желательно берег черного моря (Крым, Одесса)

Мы работали и работаем во многих залах Одессы, на различного рода торжествах...

Демо аудио и видео приложу в письмо с запросом...

Контакты в подписи, все номера активны...

Так же можете посетить наш сайт...

----------

